# Dateiformat?! *.ai/*.cdr ->konvertieren?!



## Nixblick (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich für einen Bekannten einen T-Shirt aufdruck gemacht habe in PS - er braucht die Datei aber als ai und cdr.
Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Graphik konvertieren? Ich habe weder Adobe Illustrator noch Corel Draw...  

Viele Grüsse..


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Mai 2004)

Damit dürfte es machbar sein:
Software 

Das Programm unterstützt ca. 400 Grafikformate 

Lieben Gruß,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Nixblick (14. Mai 2004)

HERVORAGEN! Vielen Dank - Damit werd ichs versuchen!  )


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Mai 2004)

Kein Problem 

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte.

*.ai sind übrigens "Pfaddateien" die du auch selbst mit Photoshop erzeugen kannst! Einfach unter Datei -> Exportieren -> Pfade.

Gruß


----------



## schedlfred (30. Juni 2004)

Also seltsamerweise kann XnView keine *.ai öffnen.
Gibts das oder ist die Datei dann beschädigt?
Bitte um Tips, danke!

schedlfred


----------



## megabit (1. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Programm das kann, was du benötigst.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, benötigst du eine Vektorgrafik für ein T-Shirt, hast aber die Datei mit Photoshop gemacht.

Ich kenne nur Coral Trace und die Umleitung über Flash/Bitmap nachzeichnen um von einem Pixelbild zu einem Vektorbild zu gelangen. 

Beide Wege ergeben (meiner Meinung nach) nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Um besser entscheiden zu können wie man das Problem beheben kann, wäre die Ausgangsdatei nicht schlecht.


----------

